# Any PT Cruiser owners out there?



## AshA4 (Aug 15, 2006)

My parents just got a 2006 PT Cruiser. They want driving lights for it but the dealer tells them they don't make them or sell them for the 2006. Now the next model up had a sunroof *AND driving lights* but they didn't see the added cost as being worth it. I did a little reserach and I found lots of O.E.M./aftermarket driving lights but none of them listed for 2006. 

What's the difference if there is a difference? Just because the dealer and every website I've looked at says they are only for 2005 and lower will O.E.M. driving lights really not fit a '06?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pydpiper (Aug 16, 2006)

There is a HUGE gathering of Pt's that meet in Niagara Falls every year, I think it is one of the largest car clubs outside of the infamous "Corvette club".
Find their website and you will know more than you ever wanted to about those things..
Good luck.


----------



## dragoman (Aug 16, 2006)

My wife drives a 2004 PT.....she likes it, which is fine with me......not my cup of coffee personally....

Hers has the fog lights....

dragoman


----------



## chmsam (Aug 17, 2006)

As for either driving lights or fog lights, I'd look long and hard at aftermarket lights before going with the factory options. For example, take a look at what Hella offers. Tends to be a bigger bang for the buck -- not necessarily more (and maybe blinding) light, but better design to be able to actually see what's on the road ahead of you. 

The Hella lights have been a huge seller for the rally crowd (both amateur and performance rally) for many, many years. That's a massive endorsement in my book.


----------

